# Online BESM d20?



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 18, 2011)

Seeking a casual, fun and friendly BESM d20 game, either fantasy or a more traditional Anime theme. Prefer PbP but can do OpenRPG as well. Skype is out until I can replace my headset/mic.


----------

